# has any man out there endured a midlife crisis or low testosterone? please enlighten



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

the title says it all! please help if you can...i am losing strength and need to re group...my family and marriage depends on me...


----------



## CMC125 (Oct 21, 2009)

Lost,

Need a bit more detail is this happening to your husband.


----------



## Harvard (Aug 11, 2009)

Mid life crisis hits all men. Mine is oing on now, most of my friends are young by choice. I have a fast car by choice, I want to look like I did when I was 30 by choice. Thats about it though.


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

harvard...atleast you can admit it...my h refuses to accept that anything could be "happening" with him! he is not doing things that are bad...just things that are selfish, inconsiderate and the such...then next week it will be just the opposite...the extremes are getting to me!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

If you can convince him to try semen retention, he will feel like like an 18 y/o again as far as sex goes. That's what happened to me. I am 42 and we are at it like rabbits. There are articles on my website - see my signature.


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

cmc125,
if you read my other post(s)in the mens clubhouse, it gives alot more detail...or you could pm me if you like...ty!


----------

